# For a college project



## Television (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello everybody. This is my first post, but i have been coming to this board for a while, and it's very helpful. However, my first post isn't about dp. I'm trying to write an essay for a college class about the cultural differences between America and... well, any other country. Since I am a typical American, i can only speak English, so I'm limited in that respect. Basically, I don't want it to be a big sweeping "Americans do this and (insert nationality here) do that" kind of thing, but rather, I want it to be on a more person to person basis, which is why I'm trying to set up some single person correspondents. I would rather it be more about the sort of attitudes you encounter in your country, the reactions you and your friends have to politics in both your country and America, what you guys do for fun on a friday, etc. And i promise, i have only scholastic intentions. I would really like to do E-mail correspondence with somebody, preferably on the other side of the pond, about this sort of thing. It would be somewhat ongoing, and i would possibly quote your exact words. If you're interested in this (please no Americans pretending to be from another country. Although i'm sure we yankees sometimes we wish we were, this is for school and i'd feel stupid if you gave me bs), give me an e-mail at [email protected]. Also, to the moderators of the board, if this is an innapropriate topic for this specific board than i apologize, i just wasn't sure of where else to post this sort of a request.


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

Television, I am not trying to be disrespectful to you in any way but I personally feel that this would not be the right place.

gem.


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

This site is to help give and recieve support for people who are suffering with an illness that is very painful. Perhaps there would be another place that would be more suitable.

gem.


----------



## jake (Jul 12, 2005)

Well I'm not a moderator and I'm American so there's two strikes against my input, but this just seems like a way out stretch to come here lookin for what non-Americans do on a Friday night, for example. Maybe go to a BBC website or something and ask some questions? or..I dunno..good luck.


----------



## Television (Aug 2, 2005)

I apologize profusely, i just knew this community had a lot of interesting sounding people from different countries, and I'm somewhat at a loss of places to go (thanks for the suggestion). Again, I also suffer from dp, which is how i knew about this discussion. But a lot of apologies if this was out of line, i just figured that people could ignore it if they wanted to. Now if only there was a "delete entry" button.


----------



## jake (Jul 12, 2005)

No worries, never knoe till u ask I guess. I'm sorry you suffer with dp, I didn't know. I really do wish u luck with your project, snd if we can help in otherways feel free to ask. Sorry I was a bit harsh, but this is a safe place, you probably understand.
bests,
---jake


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

Television, please do not apologize. There is nothing wrong with asking and I respect you for doing so. I just do not feel this is the place for what you are looking for. I am not trying to be rude when I say this so please do not misunderstand what I am about to say, an illness is a very painful thing to go through in life, coming here is a safe place where others can share their pain and feel like they are not alone. You mentioned you are doing a project for college and that is great but you need to find the right place for the project. I cannot speak for others just my own feelings and I do not believe this is the right place. I feel that I have the biggest project I have ever had in my entire life and that is to help myself become well again. Your feelings are important and just because this may not be the right place there is a place I am sure you would probably get some support from.

You mentioned you have dp, if you need support here for this you know we are all here to help each other. You are welcome here if you need support or would like to support others in this illness. All the best to you.

gem.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

I agree with gem. Perhaps if people knew you a bit you could then ask them privately if they'd like to correspond with you. I don't think anyone would mind that, but you'd have to have a presence here, I would think, for even that to be appropriate. But people aren't likely to either ignore you or be angry if you just ask them privately to write you if they're interested in talking about cultural issues.

I think you should Google for "international students" or something similar and perhaps find other forums that would be more appropriate. If you've been here, you may feel you know us, but we don't know you from Adam.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

this will likely get moved to the "that's life" section... which is where it is fine to post something of this nature


----------

